# Identifying shower faucet logo for repair



## tim-c (Jan 23, 2010)

hi, i'm looking at a friends shower taps that are constantly running, looks to be a problem with the cold valve, was wondering if anyone knew what symbol this is that i have attached to this message, ty

Tim


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The answer is at DIYchatroom.com


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

That is an H for Hot. You must have the handles backwards. Backwards handles can create major fluctuations in the concentric flow to the check port.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

tim-c said:


> hi, i'm looking at a friends shower taps that are constantly running, looks to be a problem with the cold valve, was wondering if anyone knew what symbol this is that i have attached to this message, ty
> 
> Tim


I'm around a long time. Any faucet with an H usually was a private lable for HAJOCA. In its day it was some pretty nice stuff. 

The toilets used to have a little man in an oval circle. As a kid I can remember trying to pee on him.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

There should be a " p " on the other handle. That faucet was made by Huelett Packard back in the 30's before they began making printers and computer equipment. Should be able to find parts easily.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> There should be a " p " on the other handle. That faucet was made by Huelett Packard back in the 30's before they began making printers and computer equipment. Should be able to find parts easily.


 I beg to differ. As I have studied Eygptian Hyergraphics this loosely translated to THIS IS A PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS FORUM. PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

All of you are wrong, cleary, the "H" on the handle, is not an H. It is turned the wrong way. It's an "I" for International Faucet Corp. Morons.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

It has seen some wear, It is CHi, Chinese Imperial waterworks. Made in the Ming dynasty. Very rare. Go to your nearest chinese take-out place and ask how to get ahold of Wing. Wing will find it for you.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

its either "hoen" or "helta",,,


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Obviously the letter "H" stands for Heil. They used to make faucets, but now make truck bodies.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't believe you guys aren't getting this!
Clearly it's the brand that the Montreal Canadiens make in the off-season. Commonly referred to as "Hab Taps" among professionals.


----------



## tim-c. (Jan 23, 2010)

ok, i'll be more specific, it's a logo from underneath the spout, next to it is CSA which i know, because if it didn't have csa it wouldn't be legal to use it in canada, it's an older set, having two individual knobs 1 for hot and 1 for cold, also the shower head or wand is attached to the top of the spout and isn't installed in the wall like a usual setup, it has the typical pull up knob to shut off the faucet and divert flow to the head/wand.

i was hoping someone might have seen the symbol/logo during their trade experience, because i don't have a clue what it is and i don't want to rip apart the shower taps and take the worn out components to a wholesaler only to find out they don't know or it'll take them 6 weeks to get the parts in for a retarded amount of money.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

tim-c. said:


> i was hoping someone might have seen the symbol/logo during their trade experience, because i don't have a clue what it is and i don't want to rip apart the shower taps and take the worn out components to a wholesaler only to find out they don't know or it'll take them 6 weeks to get the parts in for a retarded amount of money.


Any decent service plumber would have repair parts in his faucet box. Don't take the worn _tap_ parts to the wholesaler or they'll make more fun of you than we are. Not trying to be rude but this isn't a DIY forum.

Canadian Tire or Home Hardware should have the parts you need anyway.
Cheers,
Mig


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please visit www.diychatroom.com for your diy answers. blah blah blah...........

Thread closed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

By the way. STOP RE-REGISTERING

I have better things to do than spend the day banning you. But I will.


----------

